# KVM/64Bit Windows als Gast/Netwerk und Block-Treiber

## eASy_

Moin,

ich habe ein Windows Server 2008 64Bit als Gast in einer VM unter KVM laufen.

Nun möchte ich nachträglich die Netzwerk und Blocktreiber nachinstallieren.

Ich habe zwar hier und da Anleitungen gefunden, aber entweder mussten die Treiber

bei der Installation mit eingebunden werden, oder es funktionierte nicht.

Die Treiber liessen sich nicht installieren mit einer Meldung, dass die Inf-Datei die

Installationsmethode nicht unterstützt.

Daher meine Frage, wie bekomme ich die Treiber ins Gast-OS installiert?

Oder bin ich einfach zu blöde dafür?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sonnige Grüsse,

easy.

----------

## spielc

 *eASy_ wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
> ich habe ein Windows Server 2008 64Bit als Gast in einer VM unter KVM laufen.
> 
> Nun möchte ich nachträglich die Netzwerk und Blocktreiber nachinstallieren.
> ...

 

Mit Netzwerk und Blocktreiber meinst Du die virtio-Treiber für den Gast, oder? Wenn du das nachträglich ändern willst, kann das zu einem ziemlichen gefrickel ausarten (zumindest wenn du libvirt) verwendest. Falls du mit kvm direkt rumwerkelst kann ich dir leider nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, diese Arbeit hab ich mir erspart...

Generell ist mein Tipp: Mach alles was geht schon zur Installationszeit! Zumindest den virtio-block-Treiber würd ich auf alle Fälle schon zur Installationszeit installieren, der Netzwerk-Treiber sollte sich auf alle Fälle noch nachträglich installieren lassen (war zumindest bei mir mit meiner Win7-64-VM so...)

----------

## eASy_

Ja, sorry, ich meinte natürlich die VirtIO Treiber (1.1.16 habe ich hier als ISO rumliegen).

Okay, die BlockIO-Treiber kann ich verstehen, aber ich will zumindest die Netzwerktreiber nachträglich installieren, dass muss doch irgendwie möglich sein?

Zumindest war es im Linux-Gast kein Problem. Kernel neu gebastelt, einmal fstab angepasst, fertig.

Wie gesagt, ich bekomme immer "Die INF-Datei unterstützt diese Installationsmethode nicht".. 

Eine Neuinstallation kommt momentan leider nicht in Frage, da die Software die in der VM läuft schwer zu aktivieren ist (Banksoftware).

Ich war ja schon froh, dass der Bankfritze nicht gemeckert hat, dass das Teil in einer VM läuft.  :Wink: 

Sonnige Grüsse,

easy.

----------

## spielc

 *eASy_ wrote:*   

> Ja, sorry, ich meinte natürlich die VirtIO Treiber (1.1.16 habe ich hier als ISO rumliegen).
> 
> Okay, die BlockIO-Treiber kann ich verstehen, aber ich will zumindest die Netzwerktreiber nachträglich installieren, dass muss doch irgendwie möglich sein?
> 
> Zumindest war es im Linux-Gast kein Problem. Kernel neu gebastelt, einmal fstab angepasst, fertig.
> ...

 

Okey das mit der Neuinstallation versteh ich... Vielleicht unterstützen die Treiber Windows Server 2008 einfach noch nicht ( das würde dann wohl doch wieder auf eine Neuinstallation herauslaufen  :Wink:  ) aber vielleicht hilft dir ja das weiter: http://www.linux-kvm.com/content/latest-release-windows-virtio-network-drivers#comment-324

----------

